
Retrieve and Store Gmail Emails Using PHP IMAP and RedBeanPHP - kadishmal
http://www.cubrid.org/wiki_apps/entry/retrieve-and-store-gmail-emails-using-php-imap-and-redbeanphp#.T8XbMwaIJsI.hackernews
======
fruchtose
RedBean is a great ORM library. Dead simple and very close to SQL. I've had
great experiences with it, and I've seen the main author post about it on
Reddit. I'm not familiar with many PHP ORMs, but RedBean could not be easier
to learn.

